# Forks Bottle Collectors Show and Sale Sun., Nov. 25th Bethlehem PA



## wedigforyou (Oct 13, 2018)

45th Annual Bottle and Antique Show and Sale
Forks of the Delaware Bottle Collectors 
Sunday, Nov. 25th 9 am to 2 pm $2.00 admission
early buyers for extra fee at 7:30 am
Bethlehem Catholic High School
2133 Madison Ave
Bethlehem PA 18017

Tables are still available at $30.00 per 8' table call Bill Hegedus at 610-264-3130


----------

